# Unwort "Gutmensch"



## Hutschi

Hallo, das Unwort des Jahres ist dieses Jahr "Gutmensch".
Aber was ist ein Unwort?
Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Nichtwort ist.
Ich denke, dass es ein unangemessen verwendetes Wort ist.
Aber viele sind der Meinung, dass Gutmensch angemessen verwendet würde, zum Beispiel.

Deshalb meine Frage: Was versteht man unabhängig vom Unwort des Jahres unter einem Unwort?

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Kajjo

Na ja, das "Unwort" ist ein Wort, dass von der Kommission nicht gemocht wird --nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Wahl ist ja von extremer politischer Korrektheit dominiert und auch "Gutmensch" passt wieder in diese linke Ecke der Politikmache über die Unwortwahl.

Gutmensch ist ein Ausdruck, den ich verwende, um Menschen zu kennzeichnen, die übermäßig moralisierend auftreten, bei denen "gut gemeint" weit über "gut gemacht" steht und bei denen Heuchelei, Pharisäertum und Realitätsferne überwiegen. Ich kann Gutmenschen absolut nicht ausstehen.

Die in der Begründung der Unwort-Kommission hergestellte Verbindung zur Flüchtlingskrise ist absurd. Sie kapert quasi ein das Wort, rückt es in einen unbotmäßig positiven Zusammenhang und postuliert dann auch noch eine abstruse politische Botschaft. Der Begriff "Gutmensch" ist ja nun schon wesentlich länger üblich und wird von der Bevölkerung nicht auf jene angewandt, die wirklich etwas Gutes tun, sondern auf jene naiven Tagträumer, die nur moralinsauer daherquatschen, anstatt mit anzupacken.

Ich kann immer weniger Sinn im "Unwort des Jahres" erkennen. Das ist politischer Missbrauch und nicht etwa feinsinnige, bildungsbürgerliche Raffinesse im Bereich der Deutschen Sprache, wie es wünschenwert und toll wäre.


----------



## Tamy!

Guten Abend!
Der Duden definiert "Unwort" ja in doppelter Hinsicht:
1) schlecht, falsch gebildetes, unschönes Wort
2) schlimmes, unangebrachtes Wort.

Bei der Wahl des "Unworts des Jahres" geht es ja um die zweite Bedeutung.
Persönlich finde ich die Verwendung von "Gutmensch" als ärgerliche Diffamierung und Ausdruck von Überheblichkeit.

Aber über Geschmack, Anstand und Feinsinnigkeit lässt sich ja bekanntlich weidlich streiten.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Deshalb meine Frage: Was versteht man unabhängig vom Unwort des Jahres unter einem Unwort?


 
Ein Unwort ist das Gegenteil eines Wortes - aber nicht kein Wort und auch kein Nichtwort, sondern das andere Gegenteil.

Also z.B.:
* ein Unmensch ist nicht eine Katze, obwohl dies einem Nichtmenschen entspräche, sondern ein Mensch, der dem Wesen eines Menschen widerspricht
* ein Unrecht ist ein Recht, das jeglicher Gesetzmäßigkeit oder Moral eines Rechts widerspricht
somit: ein Unwort ist ein Wort, dem die Qualitäten eines Wortes nicht zugesprochen werden könnten oder sollten (zumindest per Definition von denjeningen, die ein gewisses Wort als Unwort bezeichnen) 

Problematisch wird diese Definition aber bei anderen Worten wie Untiefe, Unmenge, ...
Aber ich denke aufgrund des Wesens von Sprachevolution wird das Thema bei genauerem Hinsehen unweigerlich unheimlich uneinheitlich.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> in der Begründung der Unwort-Kommission


Welche Kommission ist das, bitte?


----------



## Tamy!

Hallo,
hier findest du reichlich Information dazu:
Unwort des Jahres (Deutschland) – Wikipedia



> Die Aktion „möchte auf öffentliche Formen des Sprachgebrauchs aufmerksam machen und dadurch das Sprachbewusstsein und die Sprachsensibilität in der Bevölkerung fördern. Sie lenkt daher den sprachkritischen Blick auf Wörter und Formulierungen in allen Feldern der öffentlichen Kommunikation, die gegen sachliche Angemessenheit oder Humanität verstoßen.“ Die Benennung der Unwörter des Jahres soll „in erster Linie als Anregung zu mehr sprachkritischer Reflexion“ dienen.


.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Tamy!


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Die Frage "Nichtwort" stellte sich mir, weil einige es als "Sprachpolizei" betrachten und 1984 ins Spiel bringen, wenn Wörter als Unwörter bezeichnet werden. Wenn das Wort beseitigt wird, wird es ja zum Nichtwort. 
Die Wogen kochen hoch. Nicht beachtet wird meist der satirisch-kabarettistische Charakter, der im "Unwort" steckt.
Ich sehe nicht, dass man das Wort beseitigen muss, welches Unwort ist. Aber meist charakterisiert es eher den, der es verwendet, als den, auf den es angewendet wird.
Und für mich interessant: "Gutmensch" richtet sich gegen links, wie Kajjo schreibt ( "'Gutmensch' passt wieder in diese linke Ecke der Politikmache über die Unwortwahl.") . Und man sieht ja auch deutlich, wo es verwendet wird.
Dagegen wird "politische Korrektheit" von der jeweils anderen Seite gefordert. 

Die Kommission betrachtet beide Aspekte der Dudendefinition, aber vor allem den zweiten.

Interessant für mich: als die Kommission Unwörter wählte, die von Regierenden oder Parlamenten verwendet wurden, entstand viel weniger AUfregung als jetzt, wo ein Unwort gewählt wird, das Hilfsbereitschaft diffamiert. 

Im Falle des sehr ähnlichen Wortes "Wutbürger" trat der Fall auf, dass es Wort des Jahres wurde und fast auch zum Unwort des Jahres gewählt wurde.

Ein Unwort hat also schon eine gewisse Bedeutung.

Für mich ist "Gutmensch" insofern ein anderes Unwort, als zum Beispiel "Ich-AG", als es zur direkten Diffamierung und als Dialogkiller verwendet wird.

"Gut gemeint" hat eine gewisse Verwandtschaft, ist aber weit weniger schlimm. 

Sind wir "Gutmenschen", wenn wir im Wordreference-Forum Fehler machen? Eher nicht. Aber es ist dann "gut gemeint". 

"Gutmensch" ist eine Fremdbezeichnung. Sie dient nicht der Fehlerkorrektur, sondern einem Angriff, bis hin zum Mobbing gegen sozial eingestellte Menschen.
Es war von ANfang an ein Schimpfwort, kehrte die Bedeutung von "gut" um.

Deshalb denke ich, dass es zur Definition von Unwort passt.

Die Bedeutung von "Unwort" aber wandelt sich mit jedem neuen Unwort ein wenig.


----------



## Kajjo

@Hutschi:

Gutmensch diffamiert NICHT Hilfsbereitschaft. Das behauptet nur diese bescheuerte Kommission. Niemand würden _echten_ Helfern, also solchen, die anpacken, unterstellen, Gutmenschen zu sein.

Gutmensch richtet sich gegen moralisierende, weltfremde oder heuchlerische Redereien. Gegen solche, die vor allem von anderen (!) oder "dem System" etwas fordern, anstatt eben selbst anzupacken.

Gutmensch ist für mich das Gegenteil von "guter Mensch" -- es richtet sich gegen jene, die sich gut darstellen, nicht aber gut sind. Genau deswegen macht diese Verkehrung des Wortsinns auch so viel Sinn. Es persifliert die "gute Selbstdarstellung" und entlarvt die moralinsaure Heuchelei.


----------



## Hutschi

Das behauptet nicht nur die Kommission, das habe ich so wahrgenommen, bevor sich die Kommission überhaupt damit befasste.

Es behauptet, dass die hinter der Hilfsbereitschaft stehenden Personen moralisierend, weltfremd oder heuchlerische Redereien verbreitende Menschen seien.



> Es persifliert die "gute Selbstdarstellung" und entlarvt die moralinsaure Heuchelei.


 Wenn es nur so wäre.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, dass es ein unangemessen verwendetes Wort ist.


So jedenfalls scheint die Reihe der "Unwörter" (siehe Wiki) ausgewählt zu sein.



> "Als 'Gutmenschen' wurden 2015 insbesondere auch diejenigen beschimpft, die sich ehrenamtlich in der Flüchtlingshilfe engagieren oder die sich gegen Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime stellen", hieß es weiter. "Mit dem Vorwurf 'Gutmensch', 'Gutbürger' oder 'Gutmenschentum' werden Toleranz und Hilfsbereitschaft pauschal als naiv, dumm und weltfremd, als Helfersyndrom oder moralischer Imperialismus diffamiert."
> Sprachkritik: "Gutmensch" ist Unwort des Jahres - SPIEGEL ONLINE


vs.


Kajjo said:


> Gutmensch diffamiert NICHT Hilfsbereitschaft. Das behauptet nur diese bescheuerte Kommission. Niemand würden _echten_ Helfern, also solchen, die anpacken, unterstellen, Gutmenschen zu sein.


Wer hat jetzt recht?
Von Frankreich aus kann ich das nicht entscheiden.

Edit
#10 war noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## perpend

Angelinkchenlein ist ein Gutmensch. 

"Gutmensch" koennte womoeglich Yiddisch sein, oder wäre das zu sehr außer Frage?


----------



## Kajjo

Das Wort "Gutmensch" ist doch wohl unstrittig ERHEBLICH älter als die Flüchtlingsdebatte geschweige denn die neu aufgekommene Hilfsbereitschaft angesichts der aktuellen Flüchtlingswelle. Der Begriff Gutmensch hat mit dem Flüchtlingsproblem absolut gar nichts zu tun, außer dass ihn vielleicht irgendwer auch darauf angewandt hat, egal ob nun zu recht oder nicht. Dass Begriffe schnell zweckentfremdet oder übermäßig angewandt werden, sollte doch gerade in einem Sprachforum nicht dazu führen, die ursprüngliche und seit Jahren etablierte Intention zu vergessen.

Der Begriff Gutmensch ist eigentlich klar umrissen als jene, die sich als "sozial und gut" inszenieren, ohne es wirklich zu sein. Genau deswegen ist der Begriff so treffend, denn er verkehrt auch im Wortsinn genau das, was die moralinsauren Heuchler bei der Selbstinszenierung ebenfalls verdrehen.

Beim Gutmenschentum geht es seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht um echte Hilfsbereitschaft, sondern moralinsaure Selbstinszenierung.


----------



## Kajjo

perpend said:


> Angelinkchenlein ist ein Gutmensch.


Nein, definitiv nicht. Angela Merkel ist kein Gutmensch. Was immer sie zu ihrer derzeitigen Politik treibt, es ist nicht Gutmenschentum.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Gutmensch" passt wieder in diese linke Ecke der Politikmache über die Unwortwahl.


_"*diese linke Ecke der Politikmache*"_
Kajjos Blickwinkel ist damit klar, oder ?


----------



## Kajjo

Klar ist das mein Blickwinkel und ich finde es ein Unding, dass die Kommission hier Politik betreibt anstatt sich auf ihre Kompetenz, nämlich die Sprache, zu beschränken. Dass die Kritik an dem Begriff "Gutmensch" aus der linken Ecke stammt, ist doch wohl unstrittig, oder?! Darf man das nicht mehr erwähnen?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wer hat jetzt recht?
> Von Frankreich aus kann ich das nicht entscheiden.


Beide. Kajjo beschreibt korrekt, welche Konnotationen mit diesem Schmähwort transportiert werden sollen.

Durch die Anwendung auf in der Flüchtlingshilfe engagierte wird diese Hilfe als _unangebracht _geschmäht und die Helfer als _weltfremd _und _heuchlerisch _diffamiert. Dies kommt eindeutig aus einer "rechten Ecke".

Die Verwendung als Schmähwort unterlag bereits zuvor Bedeutungswandlungen in Anpassung an die historisch Situation. Die von Kajjo beschriebene Verwendung geht auf die 1980er Jahre zurück und war als Schmähung der Öko- und Friedensbewegung gedacht. Traditionell wurde der Ausdruck von Marxisten benutzt um _sanftmütige Träumer_ zu schmähen. Marx selbst verwandte den französischen Audruck _Jacques le bonhomme_, der damals so in etwa _gutmeinender Schwachkopf/Ungebildeter/Hinterwäldler_ bedeutete.



Kajjo said:


> Dass die Kritik an dem Begriff "Gutmensch" aus der linken Ecke stammt


Zunächst einmal kommt der Begriff selbst aus der linken Ecke. Er entstand aus inner-linken Debatten.



Kajjo said:


> ich finde es ein Unding, dass die Kommission hier Politik betreibt anstatt sich auf ihre Kompetenz, nämlich die Sprache, zu beschränken.


Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Es geht um politisches Vokabular und natürlich ist Kritik daran politisch.


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Dass die Kritik an dem Begriff "Gutmensch" aus der linken Ecke stammt, ist doch wohl unstrittig, oder?!



Nein.

Etwas zum Gutmenschen: Wenn ich sehe, wie andere Leute etwas tun, um zu helfen, etwas aufzubauen, sich in die Gemeinschaft einzubringen - wenn ich dann aber selbst keine Lust dazu habe, weil mein Hintern zu schwer ist, oder mein  Kopf zu leer - wenn mich dann aber diesbezüglich ein schlechtes Gewissen überkommt, dann ist es für mich das Einfachste, diese Leute als Gutmenschen abzutun, um mich dann halbwegs besseren Gewissens wieder vor den Fernseher setzen zu können, ohne mich dabei allzusehr selbst zu hassen.

Das hat für mich mit politschen Ecken überhaupt nichts zu tun. Es dient nur meiner eigenen Beschwichtigung.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> wie andere Leute etwas tun, um zu helfen, etwas aufzubauen, sich in die Gemeinschaft einzubringen


Schon wieder die gleiche Verwechslung des Begriffs. Ich kenne niemanden, der den Begriff Gutmensch auf Leute anwendet, die wirklich etwas tun.

Der Begriff Gutmensch richtet sich auf jene heuchlerischen, weltfremden Träumer, die weit überwiegend nur moralinsauer daherquatschen, aber eben nichts bewirken.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Schon wieder die gleiche Verwechslung des Begriffs. Ich kenne niemanden, der den Begriff Gutmensch auf Leute anwendet, die wirklich etwas tun.


Dann müsste die Flüchtlingsdisskussion des vergangenen Jahres schon an dir vorbeigegangen sein.


----------



## cuore romano

Ich kenne die Verwendung des Begriffs auch nur aus der rechten Ecke.
Er wurde übrigens 2011 schon einmal vorgeschlagen.

Die meisten Unwörter haben mit Politik und Skandalen zu tun, wenn ich mir die Liste bei wiki anschaue. Sie liest sich fast wie ein Schwarzbuch.
Aber ich erinnere mich auch an _unkaputtbar _- ein Kandidat von 1991, und genial, wie ich finde.


----------



## eamp

Wie Gutmensch historisch verwendet wurde, kann ich nicht sagen. Selbst gehört habe ich den Begriff - in den letzten zehn Jahren - eigentlich auch nur von weit rechts angesiedelten Personen. Hier vor allem von FPÖ-Politikern und Unterstützern. Dann richtet er sich gegen Leute, die sich für Gruppen stark machen, die der rechten Ecke zuwider sind. Also Ausländer, Flüchtlinge, Minderheiten, Homosexuelle, Frauen in Not usw.


----------



## berndf

eamp said:


> Wie Gutmensch historisch verwendet wurde, kann ich nicht sagen. Selbst gehört habe ich den Begriff - in den letzten zehn Jahren - eigentlich auch nur von weit rechts angesiedelten Personen. Hier vor allem von FPÖ-Politikern und Unterstützern. Dann richtet er sich gegen Leute, die sich für Gruppen stark machen, die der rechten Ecke zuwider sind. Also Ausländer, Flüchtlinge, Minderheiten, Homosexuelle, Frauen in Not usw.


Ja, in Österreich ist solches Gerede von rechts außen leider schon länger salonfähig, spätestens seit der schwarz-blauen Koalition. Im politischen Diskurs in Deutschland ist das außerhalb rechtsextremer Zirkel neu, ist aber leider definitiv auch dort in der öffentlichen Diskussion angekommen.


----------



## Hutschi

Gerade gelesen: Es gibt einen Umschwung: Die Toten Hosen haben nach neuesten Medungen den Begriff als Marke eintragen lassen. Sie wurden selber beschimpft, weil sie sich eingesetzt haben. Und jetzt lassen sie ihn sich bezahlen. Und spenden die Hälfte.

Dass der Begriff ursprünglich von Links stammt, wusste ich nicht.

Die Toten Hosen haben aber ungefähr das gemacht, was die Whigs in England gemacht haben, sie wenden den Begriff auf sich selbst an. Das ist sicher die schönste Antwort.


----------



## cuore romano




----------



## Kajjo

Mensch Lseute, wird das hier auch zum Hort der politisch ach-so-korrekten Bürger?! Ich kann es nicht fassen!

Denkt doch mal! Wenn mit Gutmensch  historisch wie auch aktuell gute Menschen gemeint wären, so würde man das sagen. Der Begriff ist wertvoll und eindeutig und bezeichnet nicht jene, die helfen, sondern jene, die moralisieren und heucheln. Warum über einen Begriff lästern anstatt endlich mal die Heuchelei zu bekämpfen?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Denkt doch mal! Wenn mit Gutmensch historisch wie auch aktuell gute Menschen gemeint wären


Das hat auch kein Muttersprachler hier behauptet.

Der Ausdruck wird durchgehend pejorativ benutzt. Von unterschiedlichen politischen Gruppen unterschiedlich verwandt. Deine Definition ist nur eine unter vielen.

In der rechten Szene wird _Gutmensch_ für Leute verwandt, die Ausländern helfen, was in deren Sichtweise natürlich eine _böse_ und _gute_ Handlungsweise ist. Solches Verdrehen von Begriffen ist typisch. So hat sicht die FPÖ in einem der letzten Wahlkämpfen als die "Partei der Nächstenliebe" bezeichnet, weil sie die “Nächsten", die Österreicher, und nicht die schlimmen Ausländer liebt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Warum über einen Begriff lästern anstatt endlich mal die Heuchelei zu bekämpfen?


Moderatornotiz:

Welche politischen Gruppen nun Heuchler sind und welche nicht und ob PC nun prinzipiell etwas Gutes oder etwas Schlechtes ist, können wir in diesem Forum wohl nicht klären können.


----------



## Kajjo

Wohl wahr. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass es außerhalb der Politik ernsthaft Gruppen gibt, die politische Korrektheit begrüßen. Ich bin schockiert. Das Thema ist für mich abgehakt.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Die Wahl ist ja von extremer politischer Korrektheit dominiert und auch "Gutmensch" passt wieder in diese linke Ecke der Politikmache über die Unwortwahl.


Na wenn ich den jetzigen Fehlgriff beim "Unwort" des Jahres 2015 "Gutmensch" mit jenem des Jahres 2007 "Herdprämie" vergleiche, kann man zumindest nicht sagen, dass die Kommission zur Auswahl dieses "Unwortes des Jahres" nur einem politischen Lager in die Hände spielt. Richtig ist, dass hier jeweils zwei sehr treffende und passende Wörter zu "Unwörtern" erklärt und damit tabuisiert werden soll(t)en. 

Ob "Lügenpresse", das Unwort des Jahres 2014, so unangebracht ist, ist auch sehr fraglich, wie spätestens seit den über Tage hinweg von der Presse verschwiegenen Vorfällen der Silvesternacht von Köln klar sein dürfte: *Gutmenschen *in der Pressestelle der Kölner Polizei und der Presse versuchten zunächst den Umstand zu verschweigen, dass es sich bei den Tätern um nordafrikanisch und arabisch aussehende junge Männer handelte, versuchten gar den Eindruck zu erwecken, die Nacht sei friedlich verlaufen, obwohl das Thema schon am Neujahrsmorgen in den sozialen Netzwerken hochkochte. Ein Gutmensch meint es ja nur gut, aber _gut gemeint_ ist eben das Gegenteil von gut.


----------



## berndf

So, können wir das politisieren jetzt lassen? Das ist der falsche Ort.

Jetzt wieder zum Sprachlichen: Du bringst hier eine etwas andere Definition von Gutmensch ins Spiel als Kajjo: _Jemand, der es gut meinst aber aus Naivität dann doch das falsche tut_. Das passt auf die Art wie der Begriff, bzw. das französische Original, von Marx verwandt wurde aber auch wie der Begriff heute von rechts gebraucht wird.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Richtig ist, dass hier jeweils zwei sehr treffende und passende Wörter zu "Unwörtern" erklärt und damit tabuisiert werden soll(t)en.


Volle Zustimmung. Genau das ist der Punkt: Es wird versucht, Sprach- und damit Denkverbote zu installieren -- und das ist definitiv der falsche Weg.



Gernot Back said:


> Ein Gutmensch meint es ja nur gut, aber _gut gemeint_ ist eben das Gegenteil von gut.


Mein Reden. Genau dieser Unterschied ist geradezu die Basis dessen, was einen Gutmenschen ausmacht. 

@berndf: Ich kann mich in Gernots Definition sehr gut wiederfinden. Weltfremdheit und Naivität sind entscheidende Charakteristika und "gut gemeint vs gut gemacht" erwähnte ich bereits in #2.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es ist anders herum. Die Wörter sollten nicht tabuisiert sondern charakterisiert werden.
Tabuisiert werden Wörter kaum jemals durch eine Kommission, sondern durch Selbstzensur.

Damit ist es auch kein Denkverbot, was errichtet wird, sondern ein Denkgebot.

Das Wort "Gutmensch" selbst tabuisiert Denken. Das gleiche macht "Herdprämie". (Auch wenn sie aktuell - nicht in ihrer Entstehung - aus entgegengesetzter Richtung kommen.)

"Herdprämie" greift die Arbeit im eigenen Haus und de Kindererziehung durch die eigenen Eltern an, ohne drüber nachzudenken.
"Gutmensch" greift heute Personen an, die sich Gedanken machen, wie eine Situation verbessert werden kann, auch wenn sie gegen herkömmliche Regeln verstoßen.
Gleiches hat der Neoliberalismus gemacht.

Und jetzt habe ich erkannt: Nicht "1984" sondern "Animal Farm" (Die Tierfarm) ist die richtige Metapher. Es werden mit den Wörtern keine Gedanken verboten, sondern induziert:

"Vier Beine sind gut, zwei Beine sind schlecht!"
"Weltfremdheit und Naivität  sind entscheidende Charakteristika", (die durch die Verwender des Satzes angenommen werden. )

Dafür möchte ich mich bei den Diskussionsteilnehmern bedanken.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> @berndf: Ich kann mich in Gernots Definition sehr gut wiederfinden. Weltfremdheit und Naivität sind entscheidende Charakteristika und "gut gemeint vs gut gemacht" erwähnte ich bereits in #2.


Das hätte dann aber nichts mit Heuchelei zu tun. Ein heuchlerischer "Gutmensch" wäre jemand, der seine u.U. höchst eigennützige Agenda verfolgt und ethische Ziele nur vorschiebt. Beide Definitionen wurden von Dir vorgebracht und beide sind mir auch vertraut. Sie sind aber m.E. nicht identisch oder die eine auf die andere reduzierbar.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Ja, natürlich ist der Aspekt Heuchelei ein zusätzlicher und durchaus oft zutreffender. Eine "höchst eigennützige Agenda" würde ich aber auch da nicht immer voraussetzen, denn oftmals empfinden wir durch schon Pharisäertum als Heuchelei, also moralisches Handeln zu fordern ohne es selbst zu praktizieren.


----------

